# FSM



## Weezie12 (Nov 4, 2004)

I am looking for the 95 to 99 Sentra GXE manual. Does anyone know where I can download it? I downloaded the one that was listed in the sticky. Thanks.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Weezie12 said:


> I am looking for the 95 to 99 Sentra GXE manual. Does anyone know where I can download it? I downloaded the one that was listed in the sticky. Thanks.


look here.
There are links to the FSM and the owners manual
http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-...elp-share-full-service-manual-b14-engine.html


----------



## king21 (Aug 27, 2007)

http://liuspeedtuning.com/Personals/FSM/1996 Nissan SEntra.exe


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Well i checked the link again and get an error.

Try Free file hosting - Files upload - Max 1 GB per file via FTP, 300 MB via HTTP, Subdomain, FTP access, the fastest 1-click free file-hoster

Then search for 
Sentra manual.zip 40 MB
1997-Nissan-Sentra.pdf 2 MB


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

PhatG20 - Home left side


----------

